# Steering on E46 M3



## Grk M3 (Apr 23, 2003)

How heavy is the steering on the E46 M3? I currently have a 330i and I'm considering to trade it in for a new M3. A key point for me will be the firmness and stability of the steering. If anyone has driven both the 330i and the E46 M3 and you could comment on steering differences, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Grk M3 said:


> *How heavy is the steering on the E46 M3? I currently have a 330i and I'm considering to trade it in for a new M3. A key point for me will be the firmness and stability of the steering. If anyone has driven both the 330i and the E46 M3 and you could comment on steering differences, I would appreciate it. *


you're going to have to be more specific about your 330i.

When was it built, and have you had a retrofit done?

You say the key point will be the firmness and stability of the steering. Are you happy with the 330i's steering?

Why not go test drive an M3 and compare?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Steering on the M3 is significantly heavier IMO. Conversely, steering on the M5 is considerably lighter. Sport button doesn't affect the M3's steering IIRC like it does on the M5.

The M3 steering is substantial, it takes some effort if you're sitting still. It's very stable on the highway and around town. What else is there to say except that it's awesome!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

BTW I have the "new new" steering, post-retrofit-period (i.e. post April 2001). 2.8 turns L2L.


----------



## Grk M3 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Steering on E46 M3*

atyclb,

My 330i was built in April '01 and was later retrofitted. Even after the retrofit, it's somewhat on the light side and doesn't feel stable on expressway speeds.



atyclb said:


> *you're going to have to be more specific about your 330i.
> 
> When was it built, and have you had a retrofit done?
> 
> ...


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *Steering on the M3 is significantly heavier IMO. Conversely, steering on the M5 is considerably lighter. Sport button doesn't affect the M3's steering IIRC like it does on the M5.
> 
> The M3 steering is substantial, it takes some effort if you're sitting still. It's very stable on the highway and around town. What else is there to say except that it's awesome!  *


I disagree pretty strongly. Compared to the last 330 I drove (a spanking new ZHP), the E46 M3 felt suspiciously Lincoln Town Car-like. Very light. Not enough feedback.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

JST said:


> *I disagree pretty strongly. Compared to the last 330 I drove (a spanking new ZHP), the E46 M3 felt suspiciously Lincoln Town Car-like. Very light. Not enough feedback. *


I'm comparing it to my 330, not a new ZHP. Also I've driven 7 separate M3s and can safely say they all felt the same. :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *I'm comparing it to my 330, not a new ZHP. Also I've driven 7 separate M3s and can safely say they all felt the same. :dunno: *


did they feel Lincon Towncar like?


----------



## bmwm3coupe (Mar 5, 2002)

The steering with Conti in stock tire sizes is heavier than a recent 330i that I test drove, but it is even heavier now that I got the wider tire sizes (245 front, 275 rear). I like the heavier steering now even better!


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *did they feel Lincon Towncar like? *


"Town Car" is two words.


----------



## Thor (Mar 31, 2003)

*Towne Car?*

How about the Lincoln Pork Avenue?


----------



## Grk M3 (Apr 23, 2003)

Did BMW ever change the steering feel in the E46 M3 between the 2001 and 2003 model years?


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

Just put some 265s up front and you will be very happy with the steering. 

I was never really dissapointed with the steering but bigger tires make a difference.

You will need an aftermarket 9" rim to do this though.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *did they feel Lincon Towncar like? *


More of an '84 Aries feel I thought.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Grk M3 said:


> *Did BMW ever change the steering feel in the E46 M3 between the 2001 and 2003 model years? *


Not as far as anybody knows.

But I find the steering to be very nice. Light, but without any feeling of instability. At least up to 145 MPH. :bigpimp: :angel:


----------



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

I went from an e36 328is to an e46 M3 and have also driven a 2002 330CI. The 328's steering felt the heaviest IMO and I think the steering of the 330 is similar to the M3s. 

I just mounted 245/275 width tires on the stock 18s and, like others, have noticed the steering now feels heavier...it definitely feels better now.


----------



## saksiri (Apr 16, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> *But I find the steering to be very nice. Light, but without any feeling of instability.*


i agree... it's easy to handle but is still precise and sensitive. with the stock 225 Contis up front it had really strong on-center feel... with my 245 S-03s it tramlines a bit now, but feels meatier...


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

> I disagree pretty strongly. Compared to the last 330 I drove (a spanking new ZHP), the E46 M3 felt suspiciously Lincoln Town Car-like. Very light. Not enough feedback


So you thashed a "spanking new ZHP"? No concern about break-in? I'm sure glad it wasn't my new ZHP you spanked. BTW I think my new M3 is a cut or two above a Towncar. Opps......... Town (pause....second word) Car.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

BB330i said:


> *So you thashed a "spanking new ZHP"? No concern about break-in? I'm sure glad it wasn't my new ZHP you spanked. BTW I think my new M3 is a cut or two above a Towncar. Opps......... Town (pause....second word) Car. *


Uh, where did I say "thrash?" I drove it fairly gingerly, actually, and the owner was in the car with me. One doesn't have to "thrash" a car to glean insights about steering feel. Even moderate driving reveals a lot about the way the steering transmits feedback.


----------



## saksiri (Apr 16, 2003)

JST said:


> *Even moderate driving reveals a lot about the way the steering transmits feedback. *


i think you _do_ have to drive the car moderately hard to feel how the steering behaves under cornering load, in transitions, etc. the E46 is tuned for street driving and is pretty tame under most circumstances... very easy to drive with one hand on the highway, for example. i don't think you can really judge without truly taking it for a spin... and to really get a sense of what the car can do you might want to dial in more appropriate settings for a more aggressive driving style (swaybars, camber, etc.)

as for why you found such a difference between the ZHP and the M3, i don't know. i would encourage you to test an E46 M3 again and tell us in more detail what you find... i've never met an E36 M3 owner that had anything bad to say about the E46 after really driving it.


----------

